# تعليم total station



## حيدر رزاق حسن (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أهدي سلامي الى كل المهندسين في هذا المنتدى الرائع وجزاكم الله خير جز اء المحسنيين وأنا اعتذر لعدم المشاركه لفتره طويله وأرجو من كافة المهندسين أن يزودوني معلمات تعليميه عن جهاز total station جعل ذلك في ميزان اعمالكم.............:56:


----------



## مصدر طاقة (5 أبريل 2009)

ياريت احد يتفضل ويشرح لنا خطوات عمل total station موديل 305 لايكا
من الألف الى الياء
ولكم منا الدعاء


----------



## amir75_eg (5 أبريل 2009)

*تعليم توتال ستيشن*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

توجد أنواع كثيرة لجهاز التوتال ستيشن منها علي سبيل المثال :
1- توبكون 702 و 712 .
2- سوكيا .
3- لايكا .
و كل جهاز له تطبيقات خاصه به و لكن يجتمع الجميع علي الأسلوب و هو كالآتي :
1- الرفع المساحي لموقع جديد .
2- التوقيع المساحي لموقع جديد .
3- قياس الزوايا و المسافات .
4- توقيع المنحنيات و المحاور .

و غير ذلك كثير بالإضافة إلي استخدام برنامج الأتوكاد و الإكسيل مع التوتال لتسهيل كثير من العمليات
للإستفسار عن دورات خاصة بالجهاز أرجو الإتصال علي 0121108670
و شكرا
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
م / أمير إبراهيم


----------



## anas salkini (7 أبريل 2009)

hey.. i just wanted 2 thank u 4 this participation..


----------



## amir75_eg (7 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هناك من تفضل بالاتصال بي للتوضيح عن التوتال ستيشن .
إلي راغبي تعلم التوتال ستيشن 
أحب أوضح أكتر :
1- أولا الدورة في المنصورة .
3- المطلوب للدورة 5 أفراد و ذلك للاستيعاب .
4- مدة الدورة لمعرفة ما تحتاجه كمهندس علي التوتال حوالي 3 أيام .
5- مدة الدورة علي البرامج المستخدمة للجهاز ( اتوكاد و اكسيل و غيرها حوالي 3 أيام )
6- إجمالي المدة 6 أيام .

نيجي بقي للفلوس :
1-ممكن نأجر الجهاز لأن بالطبع الجهاز غالي مش عند أأي حد نأجره ب 400 جنيه / يوم .
2- يبقي اجمالي ايجار التوتال 1200 جنيه للدورة.
3- سعر شرح الدورة للفرد 200 جنيه + 240 جنيه ايجار الجهاز = 440 جنيه للفرد .
4- بالطبع لو العدد زاد و ده لا أحبذه يبقي التكلفة انشاءالله هاتقل و هكذا .

هذا و بالله التوفيق


----------



## حمزة تيلخ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## كبل (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ابحث عن تعريب الجهاز وهو موجود لن تحتاج للدورة انشاء الله


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد رجب الصفتى (17 يناير 2010)

أرجوا إعطائى شركة لجهاز سوكيا


----------



## mada207 (4 فبراير 2010)

thank u very much
:77:


----------



## mada207 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء زيدان101 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالعزيز عبدالغني (10 أبريل 2010)

اريد معرفة كيف يتم التحميل للكتب والفيديو من هذا الموقع


----------



## KERRO (11 أبريل 2010)

اريد طريقة استخدام جهاز مساحة نوع لايكا tcr1205 
وشكراً


----------



## عبد العزيز شريف (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نتمي المزيد من المجهودات **** علي سبيل المثال :- نتائج للمؤتمرات الخاصة بالمساحة ، مع فائق الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز حيدر بارك الله فيك
واوضح انة يوجد على الملتقى العديد من الكتيبات التى تقوم بشرح 
اجهزة التوتل استيشن وبالغة العربية وعليك البحث عن الجهاز الذى تريد
ان تتعلمه اواقرب موديل له وتقوم على التدريب عليه وأن شاء الله قريباً سوف
اقوم برفع مجموعة من هذه الكتيبات اسئل الله ان يجعل فيها الافادة


----------



## م اسماعيل ابراهيم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى الزعفراني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

hh


----------



## حيدر رزاق حسن (29 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء لقد وجدت كتيب يشرح الجهاز


----------



## wessamhp (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا التعليم شكرا جزيلن


----------



## ahmedosman79 (1 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hisham r (8 سبتمبر 2013)

rfe4rv4refvferge4fvefv


----------

